
The Limits of WhatsApp - RodyKaizen
https://medium.com/@rodykyp/the-limits-of-whatsapp-d7b073413381
======
kkaranth
I don't think "event planning" is a limitation of WhatsApp: its a chat app.
Sure it could do a lot of other things(like WeChat does), but calling it a
limitation is a stretch IMO.

